
Matt Taibbi on Facebook and Google Playing the Censor - cribbles
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2018/08/matt-taibbi-facebook-google-playing-censor.html
======
throwaway8879
I'm still not sure what to think of all this. Facebook and Google are not
public utilities, so why can they not decide what they allow on their platform
or not? I suppose you really have to decide at what layer it becomes a
violation of your rights. Would it be worrying if your domains were seized if
you had something unpopular to say? Definitely. What if your cloud-host takes
down your VPS after public backlash? That would probably seem unfair, but hey,
you can go out and buy your own bare metal servers. What if you get
censored/throttled at the network level, via ISP?

My point is, if you get taken down on FB/Twitter/Google, nobody is stopping
you from saying what you want through the use of the internet. Private
companies can do what they want, as long as they're not breaking the law.

